# Baby seat in a 5000TQA



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

I just looked at a 1988 5000TQA today but saw no tether anchor point for a baby seat. 
Is there a bar that goes across the back (similar to a MK2 Golf)
Is there something on the other side of the interior panels to mount something on?


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Baby seat in a 5000TQA (uncommonvw)*

I own a 1988 5ktq. Now lets think back to 1988, it was the year before airbags were mandated by law, Detroit was still kicking out a few carb cars, and baby seat anchor points did not exist.
I recall people did it the old school way and passed the seat belt through the back of the baby seat. 
Now since the 5ktq is 3600 lbs and is a boat it is often reffered to as a very safe car reguardless of it having no airbags (until 89 model year).
Since you seem like a concerned parent; to make you feel much better I have posted some crash test pictures of the car for you. It will make you sleep much better at night knowing just how safe these cars really are.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Baby seat in a 5000TQA (oldsklaudidub)*

There is a pop out plastic behind the headrests.. Mine has it.. with a little picture on it!


----------

